
How to make polished Jupyter presentations with optional code visibility - stared
http://chris-said.io/2016/02/13/how-to-make-polished-jupyter-presentations-with-optional-code-visibility/
======
kelsolaar
Excellent! That would be great to see that integrated in the vanilla Jupyter
Notebook.

